# Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?



## c0rn (17. Januar 2015)

*Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*

Manchmal sieht man in Artikeln von neuen Kühlern solche Bilder, manchmal kurze Vids in der die Wärmeströmung simuliert wird.

Wie heißen diese Programme? Gibts sowas auch für die Hobbymäßige Anwendung?


----------



## keinnick (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*

Ich glaube eher nicht, dass in diesen Werbevideos irgendwas tatsächlich simuliert wurde. Stattdessen gibt's für den Clip eher ein paar bewegte Pfeile die grob den Luftstrom bzw. den Wärmefluss verdeutlichen sollen.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber das meiste wird mit CFD Programmen bzw. Multiphysics Programmen simuliert. Aus meinem Studium kenne ich da Comsol, Ansys Fluent und Open FOAM. Wir nutzen die Hauptsächlich für Strömungssimulation und Wärmeübertragung, meistens klassische Wärmeübertrager und gelegentlich für Reaktionsverläufe.

Da lassen sich auch kleinere Videos erstellen, die halt einen gewissen Zeitraum der Strömung erfassen. Das ganze ist lächerlich Rechenintensiv, selbst extrem einfache Probleme wie Strömung durch ein Rohr mit Einbauten dauert Stunden zu berechnen, wenn man es genau haben will. So einen ganzen CPU Block so berechnen dauert wahrscheinlich Tage. 
Außerdem sind die Programme sehr teuer, als Privatperson kann man die nicht einfach so bei Amazon kaufen. Open FOAM ist umsonst aber noch schwerer zugänglich, deswegen habe ich es nochnie genutzt.


----------



## c0rn (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*

CFD jahhhh...

Open FOAM gibts anscheinend offiziel auch nur für Linux??

Ich bräuchts für die Berechnung in ner relative simple Kiste, die oben auf den Tower drauf soll.


----------



## c0rn (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*

Ich korrigiere mich:*** for Windows[/url]


----------



## SimplyAlegend (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*

Generell is die Anwendung von so nem Programm relativ komplex muss ich sagen, du brauchst gewisse Grundkenntnisse in CAD fürs designen und musst halt von Thermodynamik und Strömungstechnik auch was verstehen, weil du viele Parameter und sowas einstellen musst, ansonsten sind die Ergebnisse nichts wert bzw. ungenau.
Ich weiß halt nicht ganz genau was du berechnen willst, aber das wird auf jedenfall keine Sache die man in einer Stunde hinkriegt.


----------



## der8auer (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*

Das sind FEM-Analysen (Finite Element Method). Ich mache das mit Simulia Abaqus.

Du musst den Kühler natürlich vorher in CAD erstellen. Also z.B. CATIA.


----------



## c0rn (18. Januar 2015)

Ein relativ simpler, nur nach hinten offener gedämmter Luftabzug, über den oberen Lüfteröffnungen des Towers. Der gleichzeitig den Sound der Externen dämpft. Und zwar entweder mit schräg gestellter Deckplatte, so wie auf dem Bild, oder mit gerader Deckplatte.

http://www11.pic-upload.de/18.01.15/axlbp6xe7oou.png

Mich interessiert nur die Veränderung der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit je nach Lage der Deckplatte. Temperaturen könnten vernachlässigt werden, vielleicht auch die Parameter des Innenmaterials, da es mir nur um den Winkel geht den die Deckplatte mindestens haben muss, dass der Luftstrom in fahrt kommt. (Oben sind keine Lüfter montiert)

Ich hab mir grade für Simulia Abaqus nen Education-Acc erstellt, kann ich das Prog schon downloaden oder muss ich erst auf Freischaltung warten?


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*

ich bräuchte sowas auch fürn gehäuse strömungen usw... nix weltbewegndes aber so ne kleine simulaton zur optimierung wäre ganz nett... problem ich verstehe noch nich so ganz wioe ich an das programm komme...
scheint nicht einfach acc erstellen zahlen und download zu sein...
auch bei angaben muss ichn betriebt angeben... was soll ich amchen wenn ichs rein privat nutzten will bze mir ne demo angucken will? :O

das FOAM funktioniert bei mir nich ganzr ichtig trotz korekter installation... gibt nur fehlermeldungen


----------



## Affliction (26. Januar 2015)

*Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Das sind FEM-Analysen (Finite Element Method). Ich mache das mit Simulia Abaqus.
> 
> Du musst den Kühler natürlich vorher in CAD erstellen. Also z.B. CATIA.



FEM kenn ich nur beim Kraftverlauf und hat eigentlich nix mit strömungsmechanik zu tun. 
Wenn du mit einem hammer auf deinen rechner haust, hilft dir die FEM vorher zu sehen wie dein rechner hinterher aussieht.

@c0rn

Ich denke das du am besten und schnellsten zu deinem ergebnis kommst, indem du es wie "früher" machst. 
Bau dir ein model und teste!
Ist viel effektiver und macht mehr Spaß.


----------



## Don_Dan (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Das sind FEM-Analysen (Finite Element Method)





Affliction schrieb:


> FEM kenn ich nur beim Kraftverlauf und hat eigentlich nix mit strömungsmechanik zu tun.
> Wenn du mit einem hammer auf deinen rechner haust, hilft dir die FEM vorher zu sehen wie dein rechner hinterher aussieht.



Ihr habt beide nicht ganz recht. Was der8auer meint ist Computational Fluid Dynamics (CFD), also numerische Strömungsmechanik. Darin ist die Finite-Elemente-Methode nur eine Methode neben der Finite-Differenzen- und der Finite-Volumen-Methode.
Umgangsprachlich bezeichnet man mit FEM-Programmen aber meist nur Programme zur Strukturberechnung.

Zum Thema was der OP hier vor hat. Ohne vorher Vorlesungen zum Thema Fluidmechanik gehört oder wenigstens Fachliteratur gelesen zu haben, halte ich das Vorhaben für sehr optimistisch.  Noch dazu kommt dann die Einarbeitung in das Programm, aber das ist am einfachsten, denn es sind viele Tutorials für die gängigen Programme erhältlich.


----------



## Klutten (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*

Neben den grundlegenden (fehlenden) Kenntnissen zur Strömungsmechanik selbst, fehlen für eine solche Bewertung schlicht massig Eingangsparameter. Die Strömungssimulation will ja schließlich mit exaten Daten gefüttert werden. Da hier irgendwo im Gehäuse Lüfter Luft in Bewegung setzen und am oberen Austritt eine Mischung aus natürlicher Konvektion und dem aktiven Luftstrom vorliegt, ist die Aufgabe in der Theorie fast unlösbar. In der Praxis kann man da einfach den Vorgang und das Ergebnis mit farbigem Rauch ergründen. Auch wenn das ganze in der Theorie sicher interessant klingt, ist es für den "mal eben"-Gebrauch nicht funktional. 

In der Praxis werden die vorhandenen Öffnungen in so einem gebastelten Kanal so groß sein, dass sich sicher keine fühlbaren Differenzen ergeben.


----------



## Spynx (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*

Frei zugängliche CFD Software ist mir nicht bekannt. Selbst die Student/Academic Lizenzen sind teuer und trotzdem noch stark beschnitten.

Einfach nur schnell ein paar bunte Bilder sind machbar, aber selbst Software, passende Eingangsparameter und ausreichendes Meshing vorausgesetzt ist das ein gewaltiger Aufwand um einigermaßen aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
Und selbst dann besteht die Kunst darin, die Ergebnisse richtig zu interpretieren und nicht auf numerische Eigenheiten / Singularitäten herein zu fallen. Genau darum werden auch in der Industrie nach wie vor gerne Windkanäle benutzt.
Wenn unbedingt gerechnet werden soll, dann wären reine analytische Ansätze "zugänglicher".

Für (schnelle) brauchbare Ergebnisse kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen: Modell aus Pappe und Vesuch macht Kluch.


----------



## c0rn (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*

Foam kann man ganz einfach downloaden. Bei SIMULIA kann man mit seiner HochschulEmail einen Account anfordern und dann in diesem Center dort irgendwo downloaden. Ich habe Beide schon aufm Rechner, kam leider noch nicht zum testen.

Sicher sind die nicht so optimistischen Einwände hier begründet. Allerdings muss man es ja nicht ganz so kompliziert machen. Man könnte ja den Versuchsaufbau generalisieren. Alles weglassen was nicht interessiert.  Obeflächenparameter, Größe der Kanäle, Ventilatorverwirbelungen ect., alles unten im Gehäuse ect. weglassen. Nur einen Fall, also nur Konvektion betrachten. 
Oder ist die Idee immernoch zu optimistisch?

Dass wohl das Aufwand-Nutzen-Verhälltnis mit einem Pappmodel besser ausfallen würde steht außer Frage. Ich muss auch zugeben dass ich an diese simple Methode hier nciht gedacht hab  

@Spyx: was meinst du mit Meshing?


----------



## SimplyAlegend (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*



c0rn schrieb:


> @Spyx: was meinst du mit Meshing?



Er meint damit das Netz das man über die Oberfläche legt um das ganze berechnen zu können.
Einfach gesagt:
Fast alle Programme zur Strömungs-, Kräfte- und auch Reaktionssimulation bauen darauf auf das man das Gesamtproblem in viele kleine Bereiche aufteilt, die man dann berechnen kann. Das macht man, weil man komplexere Probleme nicht einfach Analytische lösen kann in ein paar Gleichungen.
In der Theorie will man zwar eigentlich unendlich viele unendlich kleine Bereiche, weil das am genausten ist, aber das ist natürlich praktisch nicht machbar. Deswegen nennt man eine Methode dann z.b. FEM --> Finite Elemente Methode.

Das Problem ist nun, dass man einen Kompromiss zwischen ausreichend viele Bereichen für genaue und richtige Ergebnisse und akzeptabler Rechenzeit finden muss. Da nicht alle Bereiche gleich schwierige zu Berechnen sind passt man die Netzfeinheit in verschiedenen Bereichen an z.B. Glatte Oberfläche etwas gröber, Ecken und Kanten feiner. Deshalb ist allein das meshing eine Kunst für sich.

Zum Thema Vereinfachung: Je mehr du weglässt, desto weniger wird es mit der Ralität übereinstimmen. Eine Strömung, ob nun Luft oder eine Flüssigkeit, ist von praktisch allem in der Umgebung abhängig. Eine Verwirbelung, die vom einblasenden Lüfter verursacht wird, wird auch noch beim Auslass oben im Gehäuse die Strömung beeinflussen.
CFD ist ein richtig interessantes Thema mit dem sich so ein Problem lösen lassen würde, aber das zu erlernen und am Ende zu berechnen ist eben sehr sehr aufwendig.


----------



## Spynx (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie heißen diese Wärmefluss-Analyse-Programme ?*



c0rn schrieb:


> .
> 
> http://www11.pic-upload.de/18.01.15/axlbp6xe7oou.png
> 
> Mich interessiert nur die Veränderung der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit je nach Lage der Deckplatte. Temperaturen könnten vernachlässigt werden, vielleicht auch die Parameter des Innenmaterials, da es mir nur um den Winkel geht den die Deckplatte mindestens haben muss, dass der Luftstrom in fahrt kommt. (Oben sind keine Lüfter montiert)



Was genau meinst du mit "in fahrt kommt", bzw. was willst du variieren und wohingehend optimieren?


Das Problem ist, das besonders die Fluidmechanik abartig nichtlinear ist, und nur kleine Abweichungen in dein Eingangsgrößen  sich summieren und zu gänzlich anderen Aussagen führen können. Beispiel: Strömungen schlagen z.B. (abhängig von der Reynoldszahl) von linear auf Turbulent um. Die Übergangsbereiche sind relativ klein, die Auswirkungen auf deine Strömungsverhältnisse jedoch groß.


Generelle Aussagen und Zusammenhänge wie: Höhere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit and HDD-Oberfläche --> höherer "Wärmeabtransport"  kannst du dir auch am vereinfachten Modell erarbeiten. Also Versuch dich ruhig an der Software, lernen wirst du dabei einiges können.

Eine wirkliche Optimierung eines Parameters ist dagegen ehr verschwendete Zeit. Die Übertragbarkeit des vereinfachten Modells auf die Realität wage ich zu bezweifeln. Nicht umsonst ist die CFD meistens eine Vertiefungsrichtung im Master des Maschinenbaus, da der Spaß für mehr als bunte Bilder einiges voraussetzt. Tut mir leid das ich dir deine Idee hier so mies mache, nur die Wahrheit ist, das du dieses reale Problem so theoretisch nicht ohne erheblichen Aufwand lösen kannst.

Visualisiere dir die Strömungen doch einfach mit Wollfäden auf Klebeband (tufts).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXwVyxorvno
So kann man schön sehen wo die Strömungen linear sind und wo es zu Ablösungen kommt. 
Vereinfacht gesagt: Gerade Fäden toll, kräuselige schlecht 

Ich hoffe das hilft dir zumindest etwas bei der Einschätzung deines Vorhabens und ich hoffe auf Bilder mit Fäden


----------

